# BAD DAY FOLLOWED BY GOOD DAY



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wake up @630 to go on my coyotee revenge. Went to Luca first to see how she is doing, her water had broke, was not pushing and she was just standing there waiting to be let out. I felt the slim on the ground and it was ice cold so figured it broke last night some time and the babys were dead. I was waiting for my mom to come out to help pull the kids and was deciding 'goats are not my thing Im done with this.' It was a hard pull but got the first baby out with its toung hanging out. I started rubbing it, and it was alive. I was soooooo happy! Hardly got the first one breathing again and she squated down and had another one. It was so fast couldnt catch it before it hit the ground. Shes bleeding a bit but shes doing good and so are my little girls (pics to come)

So went back to my hunting, let the girls out but wanted to keep my one goat Mule in since she is heavy and slow, but noticed Suzy had just a little discharge so figured better safe then sorry so kept her in too. 
So I hung out with my goats till they came back home for a draink. I checked on Luca, and Suzy had already had a baby and was laying down and pushing #2 out. Went to the house got towels and told my grandma where I was if she needed anything. When I went out she was on her last push. Went to help her and in a matter of 3 or 5 min of being in the house She had 2 more, so 3 all together!! So In 3 hours I got 5 100% boer babys!!! Yeah so happy. I think Suzy is mentaly able for 3, but I dont think her bag can. So I got my doe that aborted, or the coyotee ate, and gave her a baby. She wont let it suck, but is not mean to it in any way. I hope she changes her mind I cant stand to see her standing at the tree crying for her babys any more. If she doesnt take her Im going to just milk her for extra food for the 3. 
Well heres a book to read of my morning.......will get some pics in a little while.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad today was better! :hug: 
Congrats on the 5 kids!! :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I'd say it was a great day! Congrats! You definitely have to share some pics!!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is Suzy babys. Giving the one to the other mom didnt work out well, she liked it, and cuddled it, but when it came to nursing, was BAD. So she has all 3 back.......But here they are 2 boys and a girl.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And here is Lucas babys.....Lucas bleeding has stopped, thank goodness. And I didnt have the heart to wake them up, but here are 2 girls


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

What adorable pictures! My boer cross is due mid-March and I really hope her babies are as cute as yours! I cannot wait! Keep hunting Wiley Coyote though ....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They look so good! I'm really glad you had a great day today.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I really needed this to happen, I was ready to give up, I hope the rest of the year goes better, it was off to a bad start.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwweeee I  boer babies!!! Sooooo cute! Congrats on a better day!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't give up that easy, that doe that lost her kid will take it in less than 3 days if you do the following. Tie her to a fence or hold her and help that kid drink. When it has drank let the doe go since she doesn't seem to be mean about the kid. Do this several times a day and it won't take long. And keep her and the kid in a small pen alone.
As long as that is the kids only source of milk it will take that goats smell no more than 3 days to travel through the kid. I guarantee this will work, since she doesn't head butt him to start off with. I have done it countless times and you are doing the kid a favor too since you can't feed the kid as good as a doe can.
One other thing, put the biggest kid on her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies! Congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sideplaner
I tryed that, I swear I did. When she wasnt stomping the little thing, and I would start to win, the stuborn old beeeeeepppp would sit on it so we couldnt get to her bag. It was just so hard keeping baby out of harms way, stopping kicks and trying to keep her on her feet. The horn to my head was the final decision. I dont know maybe Ill try it again tomorrow. Maybe she will take it since we had one heck of a battle when I milked her, Which I won :leap: 
But I was thinking let the real mom keep all 3 then just give milk as needed, and I think I have more 3's and 4's comming. But hey I try any adivise givin, so if you think still try, Ill still try.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

You have more time than I have, I would put the biggest aggressive kid in there. Put her on a 3 foot rope to where she can't get him down in a corner and leave her. That kid will wear her down chasing her around and give up. I know it isn't easy sometimes the old rip won't co-operate by trying to lay down or what ever. If you have to start, and I have tie her head tight to the fence by her horns high enough so she can't lay down and leave her that way for 1-3 hours with the kid. Then give her the 3 foot if you are sure he drank. Repeat as needed. Don't take the rope off till you are sure they are stuck. 
Everyday that she doesn't have a kid on her will make that much more likely to not work.


----------

